# Muffy of The Daily Prep on handed-down clothes



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I thought that this post on The Daily Prep might strike a chord with some of us...

https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2011/01/circle-of-life-part-2.html

Although I'm shocked that Muffy hasn't seen anyone smoke a pipe for years--clearly, she's hanging with the wrong crowd!


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I never throw out clothes - although I should pass things down well before they start looking old.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Handing down and donating is all well and good, but I think when I do that it just causes the stuff I keep to get all hot and bothered and reproduce.

That's the only way I can explain a constantly culled house that is still crammed full of "stuff"


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alas, we never get rid of books...perhaps that explains the bookcase or two, to be found in almost every room of the old crib! :crazy: Now passing on excess clothes and shoes/boots, now that is quickly becoming a "horse of a different color!" :thumbs-up:

PS: Do any of the rest of you also experience almost a visceral dislike of Miss Muffy?


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

> PS: Do any of the rest of you also experience almost a visceral dislike of Miss Muffy? :wink2:


Her posts are entertaining, but occasional, pithy missives via the blogosphere is the only possible way I could put up with her. I'm sure she is utterly insufferable in real life...


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

She does seem rather joyless. I'm sure she's a great person, but not my bag of pasta.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

There are really people out there named Muffy?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> PS: Do any of the rest of you also experience almost a visceral dislike of Miss Muffy?


Yes, I do, Eagle. A smug know-it-all. Her self-assured misuse of the word "pedantic" made me want to strangle her. That's visceral, isn't it?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Me, too, but mine is a special case. I was once married to a Midwest, horsey version of Muffin. They even look alike, and share the quality of being absolutely certain about the trivial matters that constitute most of their intellectual universe.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I will bite were does this misuse appear. I did not catch it.


The Rambler said:


> Yes, I do, Eagle. A smug know-it-all. Her self-assured misuse of the word "pedantic" made me want to strangle her. That's visceral, isn't it?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

hmm, it's not there, but it was when I read it it yesterday, I swear ... replaced by the word "mechanical," or perhaps I'm going nuts ...


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> hmm, it's not there, but it was when I read it it yesterday, I swear ... replaced by the word "mechanical," or perhaps I'm going nuts ...


Being only semi-literate myself; I looked for the "pedantic" reference after I read your post and then looked it up in the dictionary to make sure I really knew what it meant.

She didn't change it until after your post, Muffy must read AAAC!

I have no problem with Muffy but I also like Martha Stewart. Anybody that raises chickens can't be all bad.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> PS: Do any of the rest of you also experience almost a visceral dislike of Miss Muffy?


Yes, just imagine putting up with her in real life. At least on the internet, you don't have to hear her accent.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Dragoon said:


> Anybody that raises chickens can't be all bad.


At this point, I would like to point out that I, too, raise chickens!

And coming this Spring....bees!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

TweedyDon said:


> At this point, I would like to point out that I, too, raise chickens!
> 
> And coming this Spring....bees!


My grandfather and I went into the honey business when I was a teenager. I was at their house and reading something or other on the topic and commented that beekeeping was interesting. Next week he bought me a bee hive. A few weeks later he found a "going out of business" deal for 40 more. Robbing bees in the heat of a Georgia summer is about as close to hell as I can imagine.

I should send you pictures of my dairy barn. I could trade some stanchions for tweed. : )


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

ArtVandalay said:


> Yes, just imagine putting up with her in real life. At least on the internet, you don't have to hear her accent.


I regret reading her blogs. I feel the knots on my shoulders tightening ever so painfully. :icon_smile_big:

Muffy Undertones : Look, my entire family is into these brands! Oh, you have them too? Good. Cause my family had them since the company started. Oh, you had them since? ... We raise our own chickens. We wear the frequently mentioned brands while we raise our chickens... oh you don't.. pity...

Sorry guys, I'm getting a little carried away.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> She didn't change it until after your post, Muffy must read AAAC!


Just imagine the harsh judgements being silently leveled at the offensively dark shades of our khaki trousers!!!

And Rambler, I'd say your appraisal stands.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

now I'm embarrassed that my intemperate remarks might have been overheard ... I'm actually in favor of much of what she advocates ... would have chickens myself if my horrible terriers would allow it. Good luck with the bees, Tweedy, it's difficult to suceed at.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I will be a contrarian and offer this opinion I would lay a bet that she is a very charming person if you meet her socially.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

no argument there from me, just talking about the web persona.


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

The post that touches a bit more on clothes and mentions the pipes is this one: https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2011/01/circle-of-life-part-1.html.

It is fun to wear clothes that have been handed down -- fun to find old price tags, church service bulletins, etc in pockets, for example. My younger brother wears the same size shoe as our very organized grandfather. A year or two ago, he gave my brother six or seven pairs of his old shoes -- Bass Weejuns and Allen Edmonds captoes and tassels. Written inside each pair was something like "08/01" or "03/99" in black marker -- the month and year he started wearing them. I can count on a laugh by asking for the age of his shoes whenever I espy my brother wearing a pair.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Over the years I've known dozens of Muffys. Dated a couple, horsed around with a bunch, drank with almost all of them (except for the last decade). 

The ones I meet now tend to be members of the AARP. Muffyism among the young is on the wane.

This one isn't over-the-top by any means. Wait until you get to the Muffys with three given names and no limit on the credit cards.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

godan said:


> Me, too, but mine is a special case. I was once married to a Midwest, horsey version of Muffin. They even look alike, _and share the quality of being absolutely certain about the trivial matters that constitute most of their intellectual universe_.


Well put, I know the type exactly.

To be honest that blog is pretty grating to me, but I don't really like the idea of bashing it anonymously.
I'm sure she's a nice person in real life, I like certain aspects of her style a great deal.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

I like her blog and it's better than any other one out there with a form of the word "prep" in the title which all peddle mostly trendy crap or things of dubious taste. As a woman she does have an allegiance to RL which I find annoying, but I suspect it's much harder to find "trad" womens' wear on a consistant basis other than from brands like RL. She's right on her criticisms of Bean, Lands End, J. Crew, etc. She actually strikes me as pretty down to earth albeit with a slightly privileged air and, as someone pointed out, she's quite straightforward and pleasant in her email responses. There's none of the prissy, pink and green, monogrammed, Lily Pulitzer bunk and nonsense that seem to predominate in a a lot of female trad/preppy type blogs - no real conspicuous consumption (i.e., look at what I bought this weekend). I like her style and I enjoy her posts. A woman who wears her dad's Filson, old bean chamois shirts, raises chickens, goes to church sales, and owns a big, shedding dog sounds pretty likeable to me. It's unfortunate that she owns a Golden Retriever instead of a vastly superior Labrador Retriever, but we're all entitled to make mistakes.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

There is very little appealing & high-quality women's wear out there for our style. My wife, though she may not fully join the cause for another few decades, does like the idea of having the simple basics set. Unfortunately she's found that the very idea of women's wear is calibrated to the exact opposite. Everything is a "piece" and requires a great deal of thought and offers little versatility in the wardrobe. 

What is out there is generally of questionable quality and not the sort of things worth stocking up on or buying one of each color. It will all fall apart soon enough.

Who would have thought that men would be so lucky with clothes?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Well put, I know the type exactly.
> 
> To be honest that blog is pretty grating to me, but I don't really like the idea of bashing it anonymously.
> I'm sure she's a nice person in real life, I like certain aspects of her style a great deal.


I'm not inclined by nature to hide behind anonymity, but that is pretty much the only choice here, and the culture of fora and blogs invites and expects it. Besides, anyone who says no leather jackets, ever, may be experienced in the Arcadian estates or "compounds" of the Northeast, but she must never have tried her waxed cotton in winter winds on the Wyoming grasslands. Muffer is just too precious.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> ...but I also like Martha Stewart. Anybody that raises chickens can't be all bad.


I tried real hard to like that nice Polish girl but just can't!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> Yes, I do, Eagle. A smug know-it-all. Her self-assured misuse of the word "pedantic" made me want to strangle her. That's visceral, isn't it?


LOL. That sounds pretty visceral to me! 

PS: Our Minature Schnauzer had a taste for chickens, as well!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Although I haven't read The Daily Prep much, I think that issues of tone can put off readers, even though they may be unintentional on the author's part. This undoubtedly relates partly to the "WASP factor": Like with Richard from WASP 101, readers could dislike the reveling in blue-bloodiness, as it smacks of snobbery. 

But even if one casts that aside, there are still issues of tone that are potentially off-putting. Just compare it with Mr. G's An Affordable Wardrobe--a (deserved) favorite among many forumites. Mr. G tends to cast his posts with the following attitude: "I'm really poor, but for a small amount of money, I can find all this great stuff. And, with a little help, you can too! Try it out!" This is endearing and infectious.

I read The Daily Prep's vibe as "These clothes are fantastic. My father agreed, as did my grandfather, and great-grandfather, and great-great-grandfather. And even my ancestor Myles Standish wore this Kiel James Patrick bracelet when he was departing from the Mayflower. If you don't agree with me, there's a good chance that you can't trace your ancestry back to Jamestown."

Again, I'm not sure this is intentional on the author's part. As others have said, she seems very nice in the comments section. But I can understand why the blog may (unintentionally?) rub some folks the wrong way.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Her set typically gets mired in uber consumerism, the fact that she doesn't drive a Range Rover speaks volumes. Also it appears that she has come to grips with the passage of time and takes it all in as part of life. Something I struggle with constantly. I also like the fact that she is not anonymous. I like the fact that most if not all all of content is original. No question, she writes a worthwhile blog, head and shoulders above 98% of the other "style" blogs out there.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Fraser Tartan said:


> I actually like her blog. _*It seems so many of the Ivy/Trad blogs are heavily influenced by each other*_ while Muffy pretty much just shares her own opinions about whatever is on her mind at the time. She has her own well-defined vision of all this even if I don't agree with some of it.


Bold and italics are mine -- this is a very trenchant assessment. I like her blog. I agree that not much warmth comes through, but I attribute that more to finding (or not finding) a narrative "voice" than to a lack of personality; she's just not that skillful as a writer.

On the other hand, her blog has a very clear and completely consistent -- what should I call it -- ethos? I only look at half a dozen blogs related to style, and the common thread is that all have a very consistent organizing philosophy or set of themes that they're trying to put across. As opposed to others, which can be all over the place.

Sartorially, she's still stuck in 1979, but I like that. A bit like HTJ, really, on the male side.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Charles Saturn said:


> No question, she writes a worthwhile blog, head and shoulders above 98% of the other "style" blogs out there.


I agree with this and enjoy her blog tremendously. I have no problem that the posts are not humor-filled or not ironic....the generousity of Muffy's spirit is certainly shown in her responses in the comments. I also value the particular angle/viewpoint she brings (i.e. the "this item/article of clothing/color/whatever is good because it is what I like or what I grew up with") even when I may disagree with her conclusions. The blog is well-written, her opinions are consistent with her dogma, and so far there is none of the baggage re: ivy vs. preppy vs. trad vs. americana, etc., etc. that seems to inflict itself on other blogs.

Actually, Muffy's blogging reminds me of that another preppy "real deal" - Bunny Tomerlin...I certainly wish she would resurface, just like I hope Heavy Tweed Jacket does...


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> The ones I meet now tend to be members of the AARP.


LOL! Our Muffy here seems to fit in that category.

What if the Muffy blog is really something other that what we take it for? Say, that it's produced by a group of college boys at Southern Conn - solely for their amusement? What if they take pictures of an unwitting subject, like an aunt or Dad's current wife, then make up the story to go with the pictures? That would be hilarious!


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I actually like her blog quite a bit. She strikes me as a "real deal" preppy with great taste. (Although, that being said, it would be a bit funny if the blog were an elaborate prank, as bd79cc suggested.) Her posts may seem a bit calculated, but, as others have suggested, her responses to people's comments seem quite genuine. Her blog does remind me a bit of Bunny Tomerlin's great blog (RIP), although she seems more of a family-oriented, thrifty Yankee.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

I enjoy Muffy's blog. She looks and dresses the same as many of the girls at my prep school in the late 1970s and early 1980s, and I like that. 

To remain viable over a significant period of time, a good blog, like a good newspaper column, must have a consistent point of view and a recognizable author's voice. Muffy has achieved those. I don't think she is trying to be anyone other than who she is. Probably she tries to put her best foot forward when she posts, but don't we all do that in our lives, all day long?

As for Muffy's warmth, I do find her tone warm and endearing. Maybe I grew up around a different sort of women than those who find Muffy's tone to be cool and detached.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I like the blog and I like her aesthetic. My wife is from the same town, so all of her "around town" shots remind me of visits home (in fact, we were married in the church where Muffy's annual rummage sale is). 

What I find almost unreadable are the comments. Every day, the same six fawn and coo about whatever she writes. I'm sure some of them are folks here, sorry if I'm offending you, but man! Unless you have something of value to add to the original post, don't comment. Muffy can tell you're reading. 

JB


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

TweedyDon said:


> And coming this Spring....bees!


I've always had a soft spot in my heart for things apiarian. My father kept and keeps bees. I would like to have a hive or two myself, but my suburban life precludes it. You will really enjoy it.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^back in the trad golden age of the 50s/60s it seemed like there was a honeybee on every clover blossom on every suburban lawn. Now there are so very few. I have twice attempted to raise bees, and twice failed.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Upon the bleak,flat roofed rowhouses of Browntown, (Wilmington, DE) it was horseradish root, beets and cabbage that grew.



The orange lipstick and housedress wearing ladys were refered to as Wandas, not Muffys!!


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Sir Cingle said:


> .....If you don't agree with me, there's a good chance that you can't trace your ancestry back to Jamestown.


 I would think any Yankee WASP would much prefer to claim ancestors from Plymouth rather than Jamestown eventhough Jamestown has the earlier founding date and the settlement (once established) was probably lots more fun without all those humorless pilgrims.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Joe Tradly said:


> I like the blog...
> 
> What I find almost unreadable are the comments. Every day, the same six fawn and coo about whatever she writes. I'm sure some of them are folks here, sorry if I'm offending you, but man! Unless you have something of value to add to the original post, don't comment. Muffy can tell you're reading.
> 
> JB


Agree with you, JB, some of the comments over there are inane to say the least, but as a former blogger, I will tell you that receiving comments has a huge impact on your motivation level.


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

Whatever her merits may be, I for one can never forgive her for cheating with Dwight Schrute.

Regards,


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL! Breach of contract!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I fail to see any humor in this.


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

Epaminondas said:


> I would think any Yankee WASP would much prefer to claim ancestors from Plymouth rather than Jamestown eventhough Jamestown has the earlier founding date and the settlement (once established) was probably lots more fun without all those humorless pilgrims.


Or there's the WASP101 guy who claims direct descent from the yet-earlier 1587 settlers at Roanoke.

Regards,


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I like Muffy's blog. I don't agree with her rule about no leather jackets or jeans, but overall her writing is interesting and she definitely knows her stuff.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

snakeroot said:


> Or there's the WASP101 guy who claims direct descent from the yet-earlier 1587 settlers at Roanoke.
> 
> Regards,


Funny, that. Even the various NC Indian tribes (Meherrin, Lumbee, et al) who may actually be descended in part don't do that


----------

